# 10,000 points Bonus



## abcnews (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone else notice this Bonus... I just realized that it was there, even though it was up there for quite some time - on the website at AGR. Apparently, if I go online and register my credit card for the promotion at Chase - I can then earn a bonus for spending different amounts between July 1st and September 30th (90 day window). The Max is 10,000 points - which is nice, if you spend $5,000 or more during the promotion. And there are smaller bonuses for lesser amounts of spending.

Is this targeted? I saw it on the website at AGR.

I know that I had not been using my AGR Master Card very much in the last 9 months. I was working on a bonus at AMEX (spend $50,000 in 12 months - earn 25,000 bonus membership Rewards/75,000 total - which transfer to Continental). So my AGR card was used minimally.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 26, 2011)

Believe it's targeted to those not using their AGR MC much, I use mine alot(as the _traveler says, for such unecessary things as food/utilities/insurance/gas etc. :lol: ) and I didnt get the Promo/ad/e-mail!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2011)

It must be targeted, when I go there it's an offer for double points for spending between 1 June and 30 September in certain categories.


----------



## abcnews (Sep 26, 2011)

The copy & paste....."From July 1st through September 30th, 2011 you can earn up to 10,000 bonus points when you spend with your Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard. If you spend between $1,500 and $2,499, you will earn 1,500 bonus points, or if you spend between $2,500 and $4,999, you will earn 3,500 bonus points, or if you spend $5,000 or more you will earn 10,000 bonus points(max). You must register with Chase either through the online registration link (REGISTER NOW WITH CHASE) or by calling 1-877-532-3821.

Terms & Conditions:

To be eligible for this bonus offer, you must register with Chase Card Services by 9/30/11. You will qualify for and receive your bonus if you make purchases with your credit card that total an amount at or above the specified target amount during the promotional period. Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after the last day of the promotional period for bonus points to post to your account. Maximum bonus point accumulation during the promotional period is 10,000 bonus points. Bonus points earned from this promotional offer will not count against any maximum point accumulation in the rewards program, if applicable. Credit card product changes during the promotional period will forfeit this bonus offer. To qualify for this bonus offer, account must be open and not in default at the time of fulfillment."


----------



## Jim G. (Sep 26, 2011)

If you don't see the offer on your AGR site you won't get to register. The 877 number is a recording and you cannot get a real person. If you call Chase and talk to a person they will try but your AGR number in the system but it will not be accepted. For sure the offer is targeted. Sorry, but I tried.


----------



## DivMiler (Sep 26, 2011)

Already discussed in this thread.

I was one of the lucky ones to get the offer of up to 10,000 AGR points. I used nothing but my AGR MasterCard (except for my SPG AmEx for Starwood stays and Diner's Club for one car rental) all summer. Between July 1 and today, I have been able to spend about $5100, according to activity downloaded from Chase's website.

Getting about 3 points per dollar spent is pretty nice!


----------



## sechs (Sep 26, 2011)

I use my card at least once every month, but still got the offer.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 27, 2011)

We usually put $1500 or so per month on the AGR Chase card and we received the offer for the unlimited bonus (any purchases) while some others had targeted items they could purchase. Made it over the $5,000 for the three months so looking forward to those 10,000 bonus points coming in 6-8 weeks. Yahoo!!!!


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 1, 2011)

First person to get the bonus, please post! If the points are awarded promptly (vs. 6-8 weeks) and at the end of a billing cycle, then we could start to see reports trickle in as each of our October statements close out.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone receive their 3.5/5/10k spend bonus yet if you were targeted for this summer promo?

My 3000 for the Chase convenience check promo posted with the statement it appeared--good work Chase--but I was half-expecting the spend bonus as well. (I know, I know, allow 6-8-12 weeks...)


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, I just received the 10,000 bonus AGR points from Chase on my last statement. Yahoo!!!!!.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 30, 2011)

Railroad Bill said:


> Yes, I just received the 10,000 bonus AGR points from Chase on my last statement. Yahoo!!!!!.


Hooray! Our first report. My last statement (mid-October) had only the 3k convenience check bonus. Looks like they've finally computed the spend bonuses and should be doling them out with our next statements. Any more reports from those with statements that close in early November?


----------



## abcnews (Nov 2, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I just received the 10,000 bonus AGR points from Chase on my last statement. Yahoo!!!!!.
> ...



It looks like my Chase Amtrak points post every month on the 13th, so I hope to see the 10,000 bonus points this month. I barely made the $5,000 spend on that card. But I hope it all worked out.


----------



## DivMiler (Nov 16, 2011)

My Chase AGR credit card closed November 15, 2011; the online statement indicated that I had earned the 10,000 points. It hasn't shown up on the AGR website, but I'm looking forward to seeing it there!

_Edit to say_: the points posted on my AGR account.


----------



## abcnews (Nov 17, 2011)

I did get the 10,000 bonus on the 13th - as expected.

Funny, I did check on the 13th at AGR and no update, but when I checked later - it was there with a posted date of 11/13/11. They must do it late in the day.


----------



## frugalist (Nov 17, 2011)

My statement closed 11/15. Bonus points posted to my AGR account today.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 20, 2011)

Got my 10k; posted with my statement close not long ago. Thanks Chase and AGR!


----------

